# What Do You Know About This Lanvin? How Can I Get A Decent Price For I



## DozyRider (Jun 23, 2010)

Firstly, hello everyone, what a fine place you have here! Secondly, apologies for not being a collector. I am an enthusiast and was hoping to build a modest collection, but the recession put paid to that. I am now a homeless Londoner, wandering America on a bicycle.

So, this Lanvin. I'm afraid this is a terrible photo - it looks so much better 'in the metal'. This isn't my photo - I think it might be from Rene's catalogue. I neglected to take any pics before sending it for repair.










I bought it about four years ago as 'NOS non-working' from the late Rene Bruyeron. I know nothing about it except that it looks terrific, it's in the Doensen book (opposite the title page) and it has a Porta 2000 movement. I've sent it to a chap who's hoping to repair it, but parts seem hard to find. (I think it was rust that killed it, and I'm not even sure which parts it needs.) Does anyone know anything about it? I always thought it was some sort of 'ultimate' because the design is so striking and it's very, very rare and has a prominent position in the Doensen bible. But is it really that special?

Does anyone know where I might find parts, or a working movement to cannibalise?

Do you think it desirable enough to be auctioned at Antiquorum? Is that a good way to dispose of it? (Assuming I can get it fixed.)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Dare we ask - to whom did you send it for repair? There are less than a handful of folks worldwide who really *KNOW* about this type of watch generally, never mind the specific model you have! If you've sent it to one of the right folks, mostly it will take some time, but sourcing a donor piece is often the only recourse as far as repairs are concerned. :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

DozyRider said:


> I am now a homeless Londoner, wandering America on a bicycle.


If ever you write a book about that and you want a good editor and proof reader, then please by all means drop me a PM. 

If you don't mind me asking, how are you managing to eat right now? Do you draw caricatures by the side of the road or something?

As for the watch, I'm sure you've come to the right place here, and others will probably come along to build on mel's good advice.

Please you joined! :thumbsup:

-Rob

edit: I've just thought; is there any chance of getting a picture of the movement?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> edit: I've just thought; is there any chance of getting a picture of the movement?


If its a Porta / PUW 2000:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi there it,s Ken I see you found your way to our forum, as anybody can tell you our resident electric expert is Paul (silverhawk) and as mentioned he is world renound for his expertise. As I said to you yesterday in our email conversation you would need a PUW 2000 movement or parts of, looking at the watch it looks in bad condition and I dont know if it,s worth repairing or worthwhile but I dont know if it,s that rare perhaps Paul can awnser that, As I said yesterday Electronic watches as a rule of thumb are not that valuable.


----------



## DozyRider (Jun 23, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> DozyRider said:
> 
> 
> > I am now a homeless Londoner, wandering America on a bicycle.
> ...


Funnily enough I am writing a book - that's my mission! I used to do some freelancing for London papers - here are some links if you're bored: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/men_shealth/3347327/When-an-Englishmans-home-is-his-lifeline.html http://www.newstatesman.com/199911150026


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> Hi there it,s Ken I see you found your way to our forum, as anybody can tell you our resident electric expert is Paul (silverhawk) and as mentioned he is world renound for his expertise. As I said to you yesterday in our email conversation you would need a PUW 2000 movement or parts of, looking at the watch it looks in bad condition and I dont know if it,s worth repairing or worthwhile but I dont know if it,s that rare perhaps Paul can awnser that, As I said yesterday Electronic watches as a rule of thumb are not that valuable.


Hi Dombox40.

I'm new to collecting these electric (and electronic) watches, and have noticed what you pointed out - that electronic watches generally aren't very expensive relative to electrics. I'm assuming that its because they're evolutionary rather than revolutionary. Or, maybe they just made more electronics than electrics?

Aaron


----------

